
The Cheating Cheaters of Moscow - Tomte
http://www.slate.com/articles/double_x/doublex/2010/12/the_cheating_cheaters_of_moscow.single.html
======
Intimatik
As a Muscovite living in EU I have found this article very amusing but having
nothing in common with reality.

